# Raven rvn?



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

had anyone had any experience with raven.boards they do look good and the specs seam good there very cheep?

thinking of getting one as my first board as I don't have much cash to spend and the rental boards where I go are poor!

any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No experience but if they are cheap you are probably going to get what you pay for. Maybe ok for a season. At some point though you will probably be looking at an upgrade so you will probably end up spending more than if you just bought a more expensive piece of wood.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The factory they're coming out of isn't the worst thing on the planet. It's a snowboard and if it's affordable to you I wouldn't discount it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First I have heard about them. Sounds like you may have found a decent deal after all.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

some months ago i had a good chat with the owner of raven/ pathron snb. it`s a polish guy, the boards are build in poland. they are just normal snowboards, no big new tech-things or special about it. just some wood, some steel-edges and stuff... 

the owner of the brand had no problem with sending out some testboards for free, and the guys who tested them said just the same...normal snowboards with a good quality of production. maybe not the badest plan for a first snowboard.

the only not so good thing about it: they just sell boards. they have a small team of polish contest riders, but don`t give back a lot to snowboarding, i think...


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

well I decided to buy it do hopefully ill get to the indoor slope next week to.try it out!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Be sure to let us know what you think of it. I am curious.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

what kind of bindings do you have on the raven? if it`s a raven-binding, chances are good that they are produced with licence of endeavor. so they should be equal to endeavor`s s2 and s3 bindings.


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah they are raven s750's they look and feel pretty good!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr.Miyagi said:


> what kind of bindings do you have on the raven? if it`s a raven-binding, chances are good that they are produced with licence of endeavor. so they should be equal to endeavor`s s2 and s3 bindings.


Those aren't Endeavors bindings they're the generic model from SBF. I have a few companies version of it holding my couch up right now.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

ah, ok.

sorry for my poor english, but what is a generic model? and what or who is SBF?


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

well first outing with the board tonight and it was awsome really fun and easy to ride! to say it was only my 3rd session on the hill I was very happy with my progress even started going over kickers and box rails (only riding over the small kicker not getting any air) but also felt I could control the board well so really pleased with my purchase, also one of thee instructors there told me that as mr miagi said the bindings are what endevor were making 2/3 yes ago?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

They do a high end range as well called Pathron...

Trying to get a board for testing with a view to importing into Norway, but they are not that forthcoming, shame really, as if they will brand there boards with custom graphics for me, we have a few slopes that will buy ALL there rental stuff from them...


----------

